
The Guardians of the French Language Are Deadlocked - Jun8
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/world/europe/academie-francaise-france-deadlock.html
======
Jun8
On related but tangential news: The Académie came up recently in the news in
their opposition to a book designed to teach history to third graders that
used "gender inclusive" forms ([https://www.theregreview.org/2018/03/21/sen-
france-linguisti...](https://www.theregreview.org/2018/03/21/sen-france-
linguistic-battle/)). Under standard French grammar rules Under the standard
rules "a male and a female friend are described as “amis”. Two or more friends
are called “amies” only when no men are included.", i.e. a group with only one
male member becomes masculine.

